# Hygetropin Controversy Settled ( The Facts )



## irishphil (Nov 23, 2013)

I have been using Hygetropin  now for the past year and love this product. However it seems that many people are confused about which Hygetropin they should be buying. I truly hope this article will help to solve this issue and enable people to make an informed decision.

(1) THE FOUNDER:

Mr (Dr.) Lin is the co-founder of GenSci's manufacturing process. He was one of the chief scientists responsible for the stable 191aa amino acid sequence.

Gensci's facility produced the brand Jintropin. Consequently, he has extensive knowledge about the required manufacturing process for making high quality 191aa HGH, as well as extensive knowledge related to making Human Growth Hormone with an extremely high purity ratio.

(2) THE HYGETROPIN PRODUCT:

After leaving GenSci, Mr Lin got involved with another facility called HYGENE and again set up a state-of-the-art facility and founded another top quality product by the name of HYGETROPIN .

Because of his previous practical knowledge of manufacturing top a quality product HYGETROPIN became very popular and the quality of this brand was compared with that of Jintropin. Many Jintropin users readily switched over to HYGETROPIN due to its more accessible cost and availability. Just like Jintropin, HYGETROPIN has the stable 191aa amino acid sequence based on the latest secretion technology.

(3) THE COMPANY & WEBSITES:

The HYGENE company was split into two companies called HYGENE and BIOHYGENE in June 2007. At present, Mr Lin is involved with the HYGENE company (based in BEIJING) and this company has the TRADEMARK rights to the brand HYGETROPIN . Since August 2007, it has been manufactured by his own company Hygene Biopharma.

The official sellers of this brand are Hygetropin.cn ( new vials have DNA tribal design )

Hygene Biopharma Co., Ltd. is hygene.cn which has a link to hygetropin.cn

Wikipedia link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hygetropin

Biohygene does not exist anymore.


----------



## compak (Nov 26, 2013)

Except Biohygene does exist, and hygene.cn is the one that does not exist nor does it appear registered for GMP in China


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

irishphil said:


> I have been using Hygetropin now for the past year and love this product. However it seems that many people are confused about which Hygetropin they should be buying. I truly hope this article will help to solve this issue and enable people to make an informed decision.
> 
> (1) THE FOUNDER:
> 
> ...


No bro, the story is a bit different.

Main idea is Dr Lin had stakes in GenSci even after he has been out of there remained with around 5% which is gaining him still today big money (ever since GenSci profits last year and this year were huge with the spreading of the in-hospital legitimate use of their products). He was some years at Zhongshan Hygen after a power struggle he been kicked out, he started his own copy-brand of Hygetropin near Shanghai (150km away from the city). But the wheel is round and it turns turns turns lately the news is tides changed and Lin is back in some of his former place, stronger than ever and as a 80%+ shareholder.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

why would you not just start a company with a different name ? stop all confusion


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

compak said:


> Except Biohygene does exist, and hygene.cn is the one that does not exist nor does it appear registered for GMP in China


This.

Hygene hygetropin is NOT pharma grade, it is a good UGL

Biohygene = pharma grade

They're not the same company

Dr Lei has never worked for Hygene he is the co-founder of Gen-sci and has been there since 1996 and still there now, the Dr Lin story is a myth to increase .cn's rep.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

oxy2000 said:


> why would you not just start a company with a different name ? stop all confusion


That's the fvcking Chinese for you.

Why bother starting your own brand and developing your own reputation when you can just blatantly rip off someone else's hard work. Fvckers


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

lol , somethin you obv feel strongly about


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I aint a clue bout hgh but this thread was clearly a fail :lol:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

@Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> @Pscarb


I have given up on putting my opinion across about Hyge I was around when The original Hyge (pinwheel) came out and when DrLin left Gensci and started his own type there where arguments about who's where the original and who was not back then....

For those that say it is just generic GH have either ulterior motives or have never used it, I have used pretty much all types of GH over the years from unlabelled generic to pharma and one thing I know is Hyge (both types) are far better than generic....

The confusion has come along by people faking the original two (pinwheel & tribal design) to be fair I am tired of having to debate the subjec......I have got both of the original types and I know what's what I don't need a faceless newbie to the forum to tell me otherwise to be honest........


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Can the non faked hyge still be purchased on the internet?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

But what I can't understand is why people use GH, as it's a synthetic product.

If you use Peptides it's Physiologically better, as it makes the Pituitary produce its own GH.

What is the reason?


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

latblaster said:


> But what I can't understand is why people use GH, as it's a synthetic product.
> 
> If you use Peptides it's Physiologically better, as it makes the Pituitary produce its own GH.
> 
> What is the reason?


because your pituitary gland can only produce so much GH. You can get nowhere near as much HG naturally as you can with HGH, even if your on high doses of peptides.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sitries said:


> because your pituitary gland can only produce so much GH. You can get nowhere near as much HG naturally as you can with HGH, even if your on high doses of peptides.


This is true but synthetic GH causes your natural to decline over time, plus if you did saturation dose GHRP/GHRH peptides 5 x day then you would release approx 7iu of your own natural GH and that when you consider it has all of the Isoforms opposed to only 1 (22KDa) that synthetic has it is a good alternative especially seeing it cannot be faked


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> This is true but synthetic GH causes your natural to decline over time, plus if you did saturation dose GHRP/GHRH peptides 5 x day then you would release approx 7iu of your own natural GH and that when you consider it has all of the Isoforms opposed to only 1 (22KDa) that synthetic has it is a good alternative especially seeing it cannot be faked


What about riding something like 1-2 IU of synthetic GH on top of your GHRP/GHRH - would that still cause the natural GH to decline?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

neverminder said:


> What about riding something like 1-2 IU of synthetic GH on top of your GHRP/GHRH - would that still cause the natural GH to decline?


there is no absolutes as no long term study has been carried out but the decline if any would be far less because the synthetic GH would piggy back the natural GH release.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

SSJay said:


> This.
> 
> Hygene hygetropin is NOT pharma grade, it is a good UGL
> 
> ...


Bro things are a bit different than you mentioned.

Zhongshan *Hygene *Biopharm Ltd is the holder of the GMP and manufacturing authorization (located in Zhongshan City Technological Park, Guangdong Province).

Dr. Lin is out of Gen-Sci management and operations for long time, he continues to be shareholder but with a fractional amount (less than 5%) which gives him absolutely no managing involvement or power what so ever.

Dr. Lin worked at Zhongshan Hygene until a power struggle long time ago then he was ousted and started his own manufacturing place where he hi-jacked the brandname "Hygetropin" and since then two parallel "Hygetropin"'s were on the market. In my opinion Dr. Lin Hygetropin was even better than the GMP licensed Zhongshan factory but maybe i'm subjective being that most of my GH use was on Dr Lin's one. Ofcourse in time many other tried to copy the Hygetropin brand causing a confuse state on the market.

The last two notable events worth to mention is that Lin was busted then released (thus his Shanghai factory closed) and then revived like the Phoenix and in an ironical change of events he returned to his former workplace by acquiring 80% of the place where he was once ousted from (of course, re-positioning everything there starting with the rather chaotic sales department that created the famous Riptropin). I can vouch for no brand or factory but i can say that i'm under the impression that Lin takes a rather ethical approach when it comes to quality assurance in comparison to his Chinese counterparts that seem to have a passion of cutting corners (interestingly, just for the fun of it since most of them gain nearly nothing by cutting corners rather than negative feedback).

However...


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

SvenPowerH said:


> Bro things are a bit different than you mentioned.
> 
> Zhongshan *Hygene *Biopharm Ltd is the holder of the GMP and manufacturing authorization (located in Zhongshan City Technological Park, Guangdong Province).
> 
> ...


So according to what you've just said, the .cn site is the real thing. I always suspected that, it's just that someone will bring up the "original hygene" any minute now.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> Bro things are a bit different than you mentioned.
> 
> Zhongshan *Hygene *Biopharm Ltd is the holder of the GMP and manufacturing authorization (located in Zhongshan City Technological Park, Guangdong Province).
> 
> ...


That's all well and good but without any proof its just hearsay. Unless you can post any proof of the above? You see because I have done my research and so far 'Dr Lin' doesn't seem to exist.

Nobody on this forum has put any proof forward about him being real or hygene being a GMP certified lab, not even Pscarb can explain why, as you can see from his previous post, it just is, because it just is apparently.. All I hear is so and so says so, so it must be true, sorry but that to me just doesn't cut it, especially when there is a mountain of proof that claims it isn't a certified lab, in comparison to NO proof that claims it is..


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

SSJay said:


> That's all well and good but without any proof its just hearsay. Unless you can post any proof of the above? You see because I have done my research and so far 'Dr Lin' doesn't seem to exist.
> 
> Nobody on this forum has put any proof forward about him being real or hygene being a GMP certified lab, not even Pscarb can explain why, as you can see from his previous post, it just is, because it just is apparently.. All I hear is so and so says so, so it must be true, sorry but that to me just doesn't cut it, especially when there is a mountain of proof that claims it isn't a certified lab, in comparison to NO proof that claims it is..


OK I can relate to what you've said. However, there are few things we can clear up pretty easy:

1). Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm Ltd. is the official holder of the GMP, manufacturing authorization and marketing authorization for the Somatropin raw material (GMP, Manufacturing Authorization) and Hygetropin Somatropin finished vials (all 3). This is public information and can be retrieved by anyone interested to do so. All SFDA Chinese GMP are public information and you can ask any given manufacturer to provide you with their GMP certificate (in case you are interested in verifying the authenticity you should require an notarized copy of the GMP certificate). I will try in the next days to post up the GMP certificate for the Zhongshan Hygene. *Keep in mind, that this company is GMP registered for long time and the only certified manufacturer of Hygetropin.* No other Hygetropin manufactured by anyone else is made by a certified factory but by underground manufacturing (for example former Dr. Lin factory in Jiangsu province, which indeed was a top notch equipped and managed factory but nevertheless not certified thus considered underground).

2). Regarding proving that Dr. Lin is real alive and kicking that's a bit difficult ever since he is basically known for being a kingpin however he is pretty well known in the industry mostly between the few technicians that know and use the E.coli somatropin expression technology. However I find no practical use to proving that Dr. Lin is real or not. In the underground industry its about trusting the brand and the "system" and less about knowing or trusting who's behind the brand ever since no underground operation would work on long-term if the organization behind would be public info (this very thing stung Dr. Lin and he was imprisoned then released on a very hefty fine, around 20M RMB ... do the math, pretty hefty). Also is worth mentioning that especially in the case of Foreigners-Chinese counterparts involved in illegal trade, the Chinese are far more low-profile and know for avoiding direct contact and especially being public on the internet, they are more active and known inside their country.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> OK I can relate to what you've said. However, there are few things we can clear up pretty easy:
> 
> 1). Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm Ltd. is the official holder of the GMP, manufacturing authorization and marketing authorization for the Somatropin raw material (GMP, Manufacturing Authorization) and Hygetropin Somatropin finished vials (all 3). This is public information and can be retrieved by anyone interested to do so. All SFDA Chinese GMP are public information and you can ask any given manufacturer to provide you with their GMP certificate (in case you are interested in verifying the authenticity you should require an notarized copy of the GMP certificate). I will try in the next days to post up the GMP certificate for the Zhongshan Hygene. *Keep in mind, that this company is GMP registered for long time and the only certified manufacturer of Hygetropin.* No other Hygetropin manufactured by anyone else is made by a certified factory but by underground manufacturing (for example former Dr. Lin factory in Jiangsu province, which indeed was a top notch equipped and managed factory but nevertheless not certified thus considered underground).
> 
> 2). Regarding proving that Dr. Lin is real alive and kicking that's a bit difficult ever since he is basically known for being a kingpin however he is pretty well known in the industry mostly between the few technicians that know and use the E.coli somatropin expression technology. However I find no practical use to proving that Dr. Lin is real or not. In the underground industry its about trusting the brand and the "system" and less about knowing or trusting who's behind the brand ever since no underground operation would work on long-term if the organization behind would be public info (this very thing stung Dr. Lin and he was imprisoned then released on a very hefty fine, around 20M RMB ... do the math, pretty hefty). Also is worth mentioning that especially in the case of Foreigners-Chinese counterparts involved in illegal trade, the Chinese are far more low-profile and know for avoiding direct contact and especially being public on the internet, they are more active and known inside their country.


1. Zhongsan hygene biopharm is NOT hygene mate, They're two totally separate company's, this is where the confusion lies, and why countless people just like yourself pass these rumours on.. It's because their names are so closely resembled people seem to think hygene is the GMP certified lab or that hygene is biohygene, when they're not, quite clearly the guys behind the UGL hygene have copied the name for this exact purpose and it has worked for years, even some of the most knowledgeable body-builders still think its pharma grade, just like your post above. It's all garbage that has been passed on gym goer to gym goer, body builder to body builder for years, if one knowledgeable guy says its real people automatically think it must be real out of respect and how they must know better then we do.

2. I am not being a diick here even if my post looks like I am, but I have just asked you to post some proof about 'Dr Lin' because your last post was nothing but hearsay, so what d you do, post another post with nothing but hearesay :lol:

There is no proof thats why you can't post any. And the guy who got into trouble for importing drugs illegally was called Dr Lei Jin, he is the guy who everybody thinks is Dr Lin. There is a few errors though by the people who have spread these rumours.

1: He works for gen-sci, infact he is the co-owner and still the co-owner now to this day, he has never worked for biopharm or hygene.

2: They haven't even had the intelligence to spell his name correct, reeks of the american body-builder passing a name along..

3: He didn't leave to go and start his own UGL why would he do this when he is the owner of a LEGIT multi - million if not billion pound organisation? Why would he leave to go and start some shady UGL? Maybe he should sack his million pound job off and just go and work for pro-chem or rohm.. You see it just doesn't make sense even in the slightest, because it is bullshiit.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

SSJay said:


> 1. Zhongsan hygene biopharm is NOT hygene mate, They're two totally separate company's, this is where the confusion lies, and why countless people just like yourself pass these rumours on.. It's because their names are so closely resembled people seem to think hygene is the GMP certified lab or that hygene is biohygene, when they're not, quite clearly the guys behind the UGL hygene have copied the name for this exact purpose and it has worked for years, even some of the most knowledgeable body-builders still think its pharma grade, just like your post above. It's all garbage that has been passed on gym goer to gym goer, body builder to body builder for years, if one knowledgeable guy says its real people automatically think it must be real out of respect and how they must know better then we do.
> 
> 2. I am not being a diick here even if my post looks like I am, but I have just asked you to post some proof about 'Dr Lin' because your last post was nothing but hearsay, so what d you do, post another post with nothing but hearesay :lol:
> 
> ...


You have *ABSOLUTELY* no idea about what you're talking about. I don't mean to offend you but you have completely no idea about what you've just wrote and all information you got is a mess and wrong.

1). JIN LEI is the CEO of GeneScience from Changchun, this guy was the first to bring in China the E.coli somatropin expression technology after he has study it in California, USA. He is founder of GenSci and still is the CEO. He had trouble with the DOJ after his company was caught exporting Jintropin by illegal channels and was fined by the FDA & US DEA to a huge amount of money. However, the Chinese state assured him full protection even with the then upcoming Olympic Games but JIN preferred to pay the fine *especially because his family lives in California* and because his company was rapidly gaining legal market-share for biosimilars outside of China (thus, he wanted to avoid any sanctions applied by the US on his company).

2). Dr. LIN is a completely different person, he first worked in GenSci where he also received shares then he moved out to Guangdong province (basically doing a technology transfer) where he worked in Zhongshan Hygene only after to leave also this company and start his own underground project.

3). Saying that Zhongshan Hygene is not "Hygene" is utterly wrong, this company hold the "Hygetropin" trademark in the first place and is the ONLY LICENSE COMPANY to official sell Hygetropin. This is the ONLY real factory that can be called "Hygene". This is not a hidden or underground company, you can visit them in the Technological park of Zhongshan city. Any different claims are misleading and false, i can't possibly understand the other claims every since is so easy to verify this information, Zhongshan Hygene has a active marketing team and export department, I've seen them present with their own booth even in Brasil Pharma Expo, Russia Pharma Expo, not to mention domestic Chinese Pharma dedicated Expo's.

3). I think i have pretty much explained in detail what happened when he first left Zhongshan, there are plenty more info I have but its useless and pointless to make public and even dangerous for the involved individuals. Why Lin left Zhongshan and make his own factory? He was kicked out from Zhongshan after a power-struggle, Dr. Lin is a very difficult personality individual and he tends to get into conflicts with upper management or other shareholders (in the same time he was the one to bring the technology from GenSci to Zhongshan Hygene). But he's back now in Zhongshan, if you are so much into finding the truth why don't you pay a visit in Zhongshan? Their factory have a 5000m2 footprint you can even see it from the satellite and most people in the pharma business around the city can verify my version of the story, I can suggest you go talk with his former partners in Zhongshan (one of which is the party leader responsible for the media relationship), the parent of the former export team manager (just ask for Wang, you can have a nice little chat with him, he drives a cheap Chevrolet Spark with Transformers stickers all over it, pretty infantile I know, much like his way of running the Export Department).

4). Calling my information "bull****" and "here say" is offending and i would suggest you revise your attitude towards me especially since I'm posting more than I should and genuinely true information in comparison to you who you can't even make the distinction between LEI and LIN not to mention you invoke some stories happening in 2007 when LEI got in trouble confusing them with my story regarding LIN getting in trouble in Jiangsu (which happened just few months ago not 7 years ago and 6000km away one incident from another).


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> You have *ABSOLUTELY* no idea about what you're talking about. I don't mean to offend you but you have completely no idea about what you've just wrote and all information you got is a mess and wrong.
> 
> 1). JIN LEI is the CEO of GeneScience from Changchun, this guy was the first to bring in China the E.coli somatropin expression technology after he has study it in California, USA. He is founder of GenSci and still is the CEO. He had trouble with the DOJ after his company was caught exporting Jintropin by illegal channels and was fined by the FDA & US DEA to a huge amount of money. However, the Chinese state assured him full protection even with the then upcoming Olympic Games but JIN preferred to pay the fine *especially because his family lives in California* and because his company was rapidly gaining legal market-share for biosimilars outside of China (thus, he wanted to avoid any sanctions applied by the US on his company).
> 
> ...


I telling you its bullshiit because it is. Suppose the truth hurts sometimes especially when you're wrong.

Lol at you actually thinking hygene is zhongsan biopharm and then telling em I am wrong that's actually hilarious :lol: you come across as a typical bro-science guy so it is probably pointless trying to explain things to you.

You do know that genescience is gen-sci right? So how exactly am I wrong on that as well?

Take alook at this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/242879-biohygene-vs-hygene.html its my thread and has everything you need to know about the truth about hygene and biopharm It would be great if you could dispute ANY of my points with some facts, rather then constant hearsay.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

SSJay said:


> I telling you its bullshiit because it is. Suppose the truth hurts sometimes especially when you're wrong.
> 
> Lol at you actually thinking hygene is zhongsan biopharm and then telling em I am wrong that's actually hilarious :lol: you come across as a typical bro-science guy so it is probably pointless trying to explain things to you.
> 
> ...


Its pretty easy to unmount your claims.

1). *Please check out this picture*:









Now since you claim yourself to be knowledgeable and want to debate this theme properly I bet you can easily read the huge letters in chinese found on that building. That building is the ZHONGSHAN HYGENE found in Zhongshan Technological park. Please, show me any other company in China that is called "Hygene". There are none other, this is the only one. Also, this very company Zhongshan Hygene has the GMP license and the manufacturing authorization. I have already requested it and will be getting it soon to post it up here.

2). I checked your other thread and is full of misleading information.

a). First, you claim JIN LEI to be same person as Dr. Lin. You couldn't be more wrong. JIN LEI studied until his late 30 in Los Angeles area, Dr. Lin never stepped foot outside China. JIN LEI is a huge business man in Jilin area and GenSci is partially state-owned (through JIN LEI connection with Qinglin who is a huge supporter of his), thus the whole capital infusion and state protection this company had over the years. Dr. Lin is just the technical engineer and was involved at GenSci exclusively in the manufacturing process nothing in management. CEO JIN LEI has a huge chunk of GenSci compared with Dr. Lin who has <5% which were transferred to him almost 12 years ago. Dr. Lin kept his shares in GenSci because he intuited correctly that the market will grow huge and China will become #1 melting-pot for biosimilars and bio-pharmaceuticals (which indeed happened).

B) . Second, you claim that by "Chinese law" no HGH company in China has an export license. You couldn't be more wrong again. There is no such regulation or prohibition in the SDFA Export Guidelines and plenty of companies in China are exporting HGH by regulated means.

i). GenSci has registered (directly or through in-licensing) Jintropin in: Mexico, Colombia, Peru, Hong Kong and few CIS countries between them Russia and Ukraine (this late two are known to be extremly expensive places to get a marketing license for a product, even if is Aspirin, around 200.000 USD for 1 registration in Russia.)

ii). Zhongshan Hygene has started in-licensing to Mexico and Peru, I'm not aware of the current situation but two years ago they were closing down to the marketing authorization phase.

iii). Xiamen Amoytop who started in-licensing and also patented the pegylated version of Somatropin and they can export at any given moment and even offer the dossier to you for registration purposes.

iv). Shanghai United Cell Biotech GenHeal which is exported to several CIS countries you can find them in hospitals in Republic of Moldova for example.

So how come no HGH is exported legally out of China? There is plenty and more will come with the standards being raised by SFDA.

None of this factories do sell directly to the public, it happened in the past but in the last 3 years none dare to do so and they have their own channels to leak HGH to the black market (Zhongshan Hygene former export department manager, Ricky Wang and his wife, are doing the Riptropin and selling it at a dumping price because they are was stealing their own company out of the API and lets not forget, their father was the Manager of the company - not any more since Dr. Lin bought 80% of the shares 2 months ago and started the rearrangement of the factory).

*What I find rather delirious is that even though Zhongshan Hygene, GenSci, Anhui Bioanke, United-Pharma Shanghai and Amoytop are the ONLY licensed manufacturers for Somatropin, some people try to make us believe Hygetropin is actually made by another factory. Well, which is that one? Where is it located and where is their manufacturing license?* Nowhere, because only this factories make Somatropin legally in China. There are currently over 14 underground factories in China doing Somatropin API and packing it under a various spectrum of brands, at least 5 of them are doing some version of Hygetropin.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> Its pretty easy to unmount your claims.
> 
> 1). *Please check out this picture*:
> 
> ...


You need to be more acurate in the information you're giving, to answer your question yes I can read and its doesn't say 'hygene' on that photo at all, it says biohygene.. Yet more proof they're not the same company.

Thats a big post about alot of things not really relavent to this debate I don't know why you're telling me half of that whether its to try and look knowledgable about the subject or whatever, but I don't care so please try and stick to the current debate rather then going on one.

If you are as clued up as you make out please answer these questions

1. If biohygene and hygene are the same company why are there boxes completely different?

2. Why on biohygenes boxes does it say zhongsan biopharm.co.ltd and why is the logo different to hygenes logo? Surely if they were the same company they would have the same name and logo??

3. Why is hygenes box covered in nothing but english if its from china? None of the other chinese hgh companys have english boxes neither does biohygene

4. If hygene and biopharm are the same company why does biopharm say on there website they were made in 1995 and why does hygenes website say they stsrted in 2003??

5. Why is hygenes website snide and as buggy as possible even my 8 year old son could do a better job surely pharmacy grade companys can do better?

6. Why is hygenes website trying to sell to the general public? Surely this is illegal and they would lose their license?

7. Why on tests on here is real pharma grade hgh twice as potent as hygene hgh? Surely if this is pharma grade they would be very similar? Not 100% under dosed.. (Alarm bells yet?)

8. Why did dr lin leave to go and start a under ground lab?

9. Why is he not recorded in history apart from on forums where body builders try and talk about him? Surely if he was so popular there would be sonething on him rather then heresy?

10. Why does hygenes website come back in usa? And why does biopharms come back where its suposed to be in zhongsan?

Also to answer your question the reason why a lab isnt tracable is pretty easy.. Because its a UGL and illegal.. So obviously they dont want there address to be public knowledge, more proof they're ugl hence why they can't be traced.

Edit: sorry about the spelling grammar I dud this on my phone, albeit my spelling and grammar isn't much better normally anyway.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

SSJay said:


> You need to be more acurate in the information you're giving, to answer your question yes I can read and its doesn't say *'hygene' on that photo at all, it says biohygene.*. Yet more proof they're not the same company.
> 
> Thats a big post about alot of things not really relavent to this debate I don't know why you're telling me half of that whether its to try and look knowledgable about the subject or whatever, but I don't care so please try and stick to the current debate rather then going on one.
> 
> ...


Sorry, you're Chinese is bad. On the top of the factory is written HYGENE BIO. 

Second, I completely miss the point of your argumentation. I can't even understand what are you trying to debate here.

The facts are this:

ZHONGSHAN HYGENE BIOPHARM LTD is the GMP certified laboratory authorized to manufacture somatropin under the brand name of "Hygetropin". They own the trademark and the GMP license.

All other "Hygetropin" on the market are counterfeited (not necessary less potent) but definitely trademark infringement.

Dr. Lin left Zhongshan after a feud and out of revenge he started counterfeiting the "Hygetropin" brand name, in that time in China only Jintropin and Hygetropin were famous, Ankebio Ansomone was still considered (falsely) 192aa. Dr. Lin got a huge chunk of the market with the Hygetropin and still has today. But ever since he got busted and payed more than 3 million $ to get out of prison his only way to continue the business was to buy in a licensed pharmaceutical factory. He tried to aquire Shandong Kexing but those negotiations failed thus buying 80% of Zhongshan Hygene. He payed a HUGE price but nevertheless he has a licensed factory to manufacture somatropin, big protection there.

Regarding the claim that Zhongshan Hygetropin is underdosed I have yet to see any proof regarding this but I'm not sure what is the purpose of this discussion after all. Somatropin is Somatropin, there is no difference between the Chinese or the Danish for example, in case is properly manufactured and the pharma grade of China are same as any other US or Danish, Israeli somatropin (I have written a detailed article regarding this some time ago in colaboration with the Iranian Pharmacy University in Tehran but that's a whole different subject and maybe we will debate it when we have some time)


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome thread....makes Eastenders look like....well...Emmerdale.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> Sorry, you're Chinese is bad. On the top of the factory is written HYGENE BIO.
> 
> Second, I completely miss the point of your argumentation. I can't even understand what are you trying to debate here.
> 
> ...


So if its 'hygene bio' why didn't you say that first time rather then just saying it says 'hygene'? You're not doing much for your case here by leaving out details, I thought you left that out by mistake, but if you already knew what it said then you clearly left a vital part out on purpose for some reason? Why was that? Oh and on google translate it is coming back bio hygene, as chinese and japanese read right to left unlike us, so it isn't that I can't read you just lack general knowledge about other cultures 

What do you mean you can't understand what I am saying? If you're not going to answer my above questions then just concede, don't pretend you can't understand them, pretty convenient eh? its not hard..


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Quite tiring this type of discussion, I can honestly say that trying to debate with someone that is using Google as his main information source is discouraging and it steers knowledgeable members away. Keep on with your ideas, I'm out of this.

PS: I am Swedish and spent 8 years studying Mandarin, if you claim Chinese write from right-to-left I'm starting to feel sorry for myself trying to discuss with such a "knowledgeable" person like you... You obviously have no idea but that's not a problem, what I find disturbing is your claims that "I lack general knowledge about other cultures". Its pretty pathetic what you've just done.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> Quite tiring this type of discussion, I can honestly say that trying to debate with someone that is using Google as his main information source is discouraging and it steers knowledgeable members away. Keep on with your ideas, I'm out of this.
> 
> PS: I am Swedish and spent 8 years studying Mandarin, if you claim Chinese write from right-to-left I'm starting to feel sorry for myself trying to discuss with such a "knowledgeable" person like you... You obviously have no idea but that's not a problem, what I find disturbing is your claims that "I lack general knowledge about other cultures". Its pretty pathetic what you've just done.


So you can write pages of replies to me on every single quote, but then when it comes to answering my questions you are now 'to tired' to do so lol. What you mean to say is you can't answer them hence avoiding them, so I will take that as you concession on the matter.

Biopharm is not hygene, as proven, calling me pathetic just because you don't like what I am saying and can't prove me wrong isn't going to change that fact.

/Thread


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

SSJay said:


> So you can write pages of replies to me on every single quote, but then when it comes to answering my questions you are now 'to tired' to do so lol. What you mean to say is you can't answer them hence avoiding them, so I will take that as you concession on the matter.
> 
> Biopharm is not hygene, as proven, calling me pathetic just because you don't like what I am saying and can't prove me wrong isn't going to change that fact.
> 
> /Thread


1). Chinese is written and read from LEFT-TO-RIGHT. You've just claimed different which makes you totally misinformed.

2). The building in the photo has written on top of it HYGENE BIO. The official name of the company is ZHONGSHAN HYGENE BIOPHARM CO., LTD. Please provide any proof that there is any other company in China called Hygene.

3). Except the factories I've mentioned above there is no other legitimate manufacturer of Somatropin in China hence in conclusion only one of this factories could make Hygetropin and legitimately own the brand. By a very far fetched statement I claim the brand is withheld and manufactured by HYGENE BIOPHARM, can you please explain how things could be different?

*The fact that you dismiss all my argumentation and don't even try to consider the posibility I might be right makes me wonder if you are really in this thread for informational purpose or there is an ulterior motive as well. I'd like to ask a MOD to pass by this thread and give an opinion.*


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Fellas, quite frankly I think that majority of forum users don't give two $hits about history or obscure facts. The main concern is - which Hygetropin works? I understand that .cn website which is associated with Dr Lins is well rated and so is "original Hygene", whatever reasons they have for having measly web presence in comparison to .cn website. I personally would use $hittropin if it was giving good results.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> 1). Chinese is written and read from LEFT-TO-RIGHT. You've just claimed different which makes you totally misinformed.
> 
> 2). The building in the photo has written on top of it HYGENE BIO. The official name of the company is ZHONGSHAN HYGENE BIOPHARM CO., LTD. Please provide any proof that there is any other company in China called Hygene.
> 
> ...


I wasn't even going to reply to this thread any more but considering you're trying to get me banded by your previous post (which is out order btw) I feel as though I have no choice but to reply.

To answer your questions yet again (While you continue to avoid all of mine)

1. I don't really care about the chinese tbh. The fact of the matter is you said that sign said 'hygene' on its own, you were wrong and it says biohygene or hygenebio (don't know why they would call it hygenebio when they're clearly called biohygene but I'm not going to keep arguing this with you) this again proves they're not the same company or that sign would say hygene solo, which it doesn't..

2.There is no other company in china with the name hygene in their name, this is what I am trying to tell you! :lol: but you're to moronic to understand and to ridiculously stubborn to concede even when all the evidence is slapped right in your face, its pathetic now tbh.

3.How exactly does that last question prove hygene is biohygene or are you just going off on one again? :lol:

Listen, the proof of burden is on YOU, not me, you have failed to answer my questions, because you can't, because the fact of the matter is they're not the same company. On biopharm's website it says they were made in 1995 on hygene's website it says they were made in 2003, this alone proves they are NOT the same company, you can continue to ignore this as much as you want as I don't really care now.

And no I don't have a agenda, you're quite the hypocrite really as the same could be said to you about having an agenda by trying to say they're real, the only difference is I have evidence proving they're not, whereas you have none? So who has the agenda here really?

If you reply to me again with nothing but bullshiit don't be expecting a reply, if you answer my questions you might get some respect back, but so far considering you couldn't answer my questions, all your credibility on the subject is gone, so it pointless me trying to argue this with you now.

And a mod isn't going to come on and hold your hand just because you have lost the a argument, regardless if they disagree with me or not, I highly doubt I have done anything wrong to warrant ban and even if I did I wouldn't care as this still doesn't change any of the facts I have given you, either way I wouldn't be getting your hopes up


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

neverminder said:


> Fellas, quite frankly I think that majority of forum users don't give two $hits about history or obscure facts. The main concern is - which Hygetropin works? I understand that .cn website which is associated with Dr Lins is well rated and so is "original Hygene", whatever reasons they have for having measly web presence in comparison to .cn website. I personally would use $hittropin if it was giving good results.


I use hyge myself mate, I think its the best generic going but sorry when somebody quotes me telling me otherwise with a load of garbage, I am going to quote them back.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I have used hygene, .com.cn .cn kits.

I have also had tested counterfeit .com.cn and .cn kits.

All came back with good results. I dont care what anyone says or thinks. Ive done the research, Ive had tested and I know where the product is coming from that im buying.. right down to the material used to make the stuff.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

SSJay said:


> I wasn't even going to reply to this thread any more but considering you're trying to get me banded by your previous post (which is out order btw) I feel as though I have no choice but to reply.
> 
> To answer your questions yet again (While you continue to avoid all of mine)
> 
> ...


I didn't ask anyone to ban you and I'm surely not a Mod here, I just asked support from more reasonable knowledgeable members so we can have a little common sense and valid information here rather than your rather childish and immature argumentation.

There is no company called BIOHYGENE, is ZHONGSHAN *HYGENE BIOPHARM CO LTD*, please verify your information because you're rather making a mock of yourself.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

OK here is attached the ZHONGSHAN *HYGENE BIOPHARM* CO., LTD GMP license. I have also their pharmaceutical business license (completely in Chinese for who's really interested).

*I hope this clears things up and certain individuals have the decency to refrain themselves from tolling properly informed people.*


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> I didn't ask anyone to ban you and I'm surely not a Mod here, I just asked support from more reasonable knowledgeable members so we can have a little common sense and valid information here rather than your rather childish and immature argumentation.
> 
> There is no company called BIOHYGENE, is ZHONGSHAN *HYGENE BIOPHARM CO LTD*, please verify your information because you're rather making a mock of yourself.


Common sense? If you had any common sense you would of realised on page 2 that hygene isn't biopharm, but yet you lack the comprehension skills to put simple pieces together, either that or you are grossly delusional.

Biohygene was what their website was called before they updated it to the new one, that is where the term biohyegen has come from and why many members on many boards still say that, but yes I know their real name is biopharm which I have also been calling them all the way through this thread, so cheers for pointing the obvious out there, while again adding no facts towards any of you claims whatsoever and completely avoiding mine..

Here is a tip, next time you buy some hygene hgh their website is on the front, type it in and read the info, then type biopharms info in and do the same and you will see they're two totally different companies. Like I have said the fact they were both created almost a decade apart should open your eyes abit on the matter, but judging by how you have acted all the way through this thread and how you apparently have Dr Lin's phone number on speed dial giving you all your infromation I highly doubt that.

I am still finding it funny how you said I am "absolutely clueless" on the matter, next time do some proper research rather then going off your 'bro's' opinions in the gym before claiming things as a fact.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> OK here is attached the ZHONGSHAN *HYGENE BIOPHARM* CO., LTD GMP license. I have also their pharmaceutical business license (completely in Chinese for who's really interested).
> 
> *I hope this clears things up and certain individuals have the decency to refrain themselves from tolling properly informed people.*


Well done mate.. What's your point here? Have I ever said biopharm are not a legit pharmaceutical company? No.

Have I said hygene are not legit pharmaceutical company? Yes.

So what the hell are you on about now? lol. Talk about desperation :lol:


----------



## mrleejones84 (Nov 13, 2013)

some people have too much free time... :rolleye:


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

wat about people saying the original is not the cn or com.cn site ?


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry i did not read the rules


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Right ... So what do people think about the hyge black tops?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

KRIS_B said:


> Right ... So what do people think about the hyge black tops?


Perfectly fine. Just 100iu kits of original hyge.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Perfectly fine. Just 100iu kits of original hyge.


I'll be straight up honest here... I've totally list track of all these different Fckin tops now .. It's like a bag of skittles!! ...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

KRIS_B said:


> I'll be straight up honest here... I've totally list track of all these different Fckin tops now .. It's like a bag of skittles!! ...


Green tops (200iu kits) and black tops (100iu kits)


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Green tops (200iu kits) and black tops (100iu kits)


Do these look genuine?


----------



## spencertruck (Apr 29, 2014)

so are the .cn or .com.cn better?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PhilCritch said:


> View attachment 144384
> 
> 
> Do these look genuine?


Yup. Do they have a security code on them somewhere? All new batches of original Hygene products do now.


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Yup. Do they have a security code on them somewhere? All new batches of original Hygene products do now.


Yeah they did. But when I tried to verify the code online it said, that it wasn't a verified code. I got rid!!!


----------



## irishphil (Nov 23, 2013)

Check this out. Confirms what i always knew. Stick to Dr. Lins Hygetropin.cn. I love this product.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/213630-gh-lab-tests.html


----------



## irishphil (Nov 23, 2013)

I have been using Hygetropin.cn for 3 years now with excellent results and have never seen a bad blood test or heard of any immune system responses. THey have just released an independent US lab test that shows it is equivalent in purity to US Pharma grade.

Hygetropin was established in 2006 and is now produced by Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm .

Hygetropin.cn is the original domain owned by Dr. Lin and registered in 2006 Hygetropin.cn Domain History - Who.is - Who.is

Hygetropin.cn and Hygene Biopharm are both still controlled by Lin himself. Who better to trust than the original scientist who created the 191 amino acid sequence ( Somatropin ) for Gensci.


----------

